# Water dripping on the floor from inside the



## Wuzzat? (Jul 23, 2014)

pull out freezer draw at both corners of the drawer.

Freezer was at 10F but I put it a click colder and the dripping slowed.

What's going on?

Model gb2fhdxwq02

TIA.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 23, 2014)

After exhaustive statistical analysis buy some of the top minds...top minds, we have determined, you have a leak. 


Sorry, just couldn't resist   :banana:


----------



## nealtw (Jul 23, 2014)

If those top minds dig a little deeper, they will find it is only a drip.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 23, 2014)

the drain may be plugged. It doesn't take much dust to plug it and then the evaporator fan in the back can't do it's job. You will probably find a large sheet of ice at the bottom of the freezer. When it reaches the door, it melts just the leading edge and creates a drip.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

Where is the water, exactly?
Ice inside also?
If you have ice on the freezer floor, defrost drain is likely restricted or clogged and the defrost water is leaking inside and running out the door onto the floor.
Lots of issues with these drain, a new update version...






Tube-drain

jeff.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 24, 2014)

depending on how this manufacturer decided how to manage the water from a defrost cycle, it could be just a hole in the drip pan.


----------



## woodchuck (Jul 24, 2014)

Once you melt all the ice you can find the drain hole. Use air pressure, a turkey baster or blow into it with a tube to clear out whatever is stopping it up. Water is supposed to drain into the pan under the fridge when it goes through the defrost cycle.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 24, 2014)

I will be looking for that drain and with the exploded view for this fridge I will find it.

Affirmative on the ice on the floor of the freezer.  

Now I have hope.

Thanks, folks. . .


----------



## DFBonnett (Jul 24, 2014)

Had the same thing a couple of years ago. The drain line that runs down the back and into the pan underneath was clogged so the water just ran down the back and onto the floor. Blowing out the drain line with compressed air was the cure.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 24, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> After exhaustive statistical analysis buy some of the top minds...top minds, we have determined, you have a leak.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't resist   :banana:



Your top minds should have told me to first unplug the fridge, don't touch the compressor shell which is very hot and keep my fingers out of fan blades which are invisible because they are spinning.  

The very flexible and very sticky black rubber fitting that transitions from a round opening (to mate with a tube) to a slot opening was clogged and the drain pan had similar looking particles in it.  
It looked like the drain fitting for auto air conditioners.

The tube that feeds this fitting may also have been clogged but forcing air into it eventually gave a bubbling sound from within the fridge, so I guess it is now clear.

I'll know in a week or so if you guys have saved me big bucks.    In any case, muchas gracias!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry, that's what you get with free advise.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 24, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Sorry, that's what you get with free advise.


And it's worth every penny I paid for it


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 24, 2014)

Just remember, no returns on opened mdse.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 1, 2014)

No water from the fridge.  :banana:

My frau pronounces it fixed and I pronounce it, probably fixed.  

Thanks, folks. . .:beer:


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thankx for the update 

jeff.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 2, 2014)

Feedback of any kind is good, otherwise we're firing blind.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 11, 2014)

Update. . .

The symptom returned so I called a repair place.  He cleaned the drain that I cleaned but ran very hot water both ways and recommended I discard the flexible sticky rubber ending that keeps air out of the fridge but allows water to escape.

For the door sticking closed he suggested our forceful closing of the door compressed the door gasket and so we made our own slight vacuum in the fridge.  Gently closing the door worked but we'll have to wait a week or so to see if the water problem is solved.

$105.  

The guy was from Cameroon and was working on becoming an industrial engineer.


----------

